# Need alternative to Harman wire brush



## Justin M (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking for something to replace the flexible twisted wire brush that came with my Accentra insert.  The rod that the brush is on has become too flexible, and when I attempt to clean the left exhaust passage it binds up before I can get it all the way in.  Is there something better that I can replace it with?


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin M said:


> I'm looking for something to replace the flexible twisted wire brush that came with my Accentra insert. The rod that the brush is on has become too flexible, and when I attempt to clean the left exhaust passage it binds up before I can get it all the way in. Is there something better that I can replace it with?


 
I have the same problem and would be interested in what others suggest


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 4, 2013)

I would suggest reenforcing the brush you have with a metal coat hanger or something similar...its cheap and fairly easy.


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Hand-Brushes/Short-Noodle-Brush-27

Maybe?


----------



## Justin M (Jan 4, 2013)

SXIPro said:


> http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Chimney/Hand-Brushes/Short-Noodle-Brush-27
> 
> Maybe?



That's similar to the one that came with the stove, so I'm not sure if it would be better or not.  It does need to be 36" or longer though.


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin M said:


> That's similar to the one that came with the stove, so I'm not sure if it would be better or not. It does need to be 36" or longer though.


 
Probably right. I have two of the real Harman ones tie wrapped together, since one is so old it barely has any bristles left.


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a cleaning brush from the Dollar Store with a straightened coat hanger securely fastened to the end. It is plenty stiff and can easily reach to the top of the exhaust passage on my Invincible.


----------



## iceguy4 (Jan 5, 2013)

go to a plumbing outlet...get a "boiler brush"   all different kinds


----------



## Justin M (Jan 13, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I would suggest reenforcing the brush you have with a metal coat hanger or something similar...its cheap and fairly easy.



So I reinforced the wire brush with a wire coat hanger taped to it and it still didn't work.  It just folded like a pretzel.  The first time that I cleaned the stove the Harman brush worked fine.  The second time it was a little harder.  The third time and since it has been impossible to push the brush in the last 6 inches.  I wonder if I have a blockage and the tool is not the problem.  I don't see why that would be the case though since I use quality pellets, clean the stove regularly, and don't have symptoms of a blockage that I know of.


----------



## Big E (Jan 13, 2013)

I went to a hardware store and bought a brush in the welding section. very strong as the metal part is three twisted pieces twisted together. I opted for nylon instead of metal bristles.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have a farm supply checkout the dairy section for inflator brushes.


----------



## lecomte38 (Jan 13, 2013)

How much does the oem Harman brush replacement cost?  Same boat.  Mine still goes thru but the bristles are getting sparse.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 14, 2013)

eh, the brushes arent that expensive......get a new one, and clean the tube more often to minimize the deposits your are moving....might make it easier?


----------



## Justin M (Jan 14, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> eh, the brushes arent that expensive......get a new one, and clean the tube more often to minimize the deposits your are moving....might make it easier?



The price is not the issue.  I have a new brush on order.  The issue is that the brush just isn't stiff enough.  I have used it 4 times over the course of 2 ton of quality pellets.  So, the stove should be plenty clean, and the brush should not be worn out or compromised.   I am going to cut the handle end off of the original brush and try putting my drill on it to see if it helps.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 14, 2013)

Grainger tubing cleaning brush. any dia, length, bristle type you want.
I have several for the different tube sizes, Get one alittle bigger in dia and it will really scrape the ash out.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 14, 2013)

when you clean out the heat exchange tube on the left (when you are facing the stove) do you look in the right tube to see that you are going all the way.  its possible that you never went all the way in the first place and like you said there could be a blockage i made a hose  for my vacuum that is 3/4 in and long enough to go all the way through the left tube after i brush the tube i vacuum it out.


----------



## Justin M (Jan 14, 2013)

ironpony said:


> Grainger tubing cleaning brush. any dia, length, bristle type you want.
> I have several for the different tube sizes, Get one alittle bigger in dia and it will really scrape the ash out.


I ordered a brush from Grainger, but unfortunately it id on back order.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 14, 2013)

Justin M said:


> I ordered a brush from Grainger, but unfortunately it id on back order.


 

look in the catalog and pick another, when I was looking there were many with the same sizes. or ask the guy to cross reference it


----------



## Justin M (Jan 14, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> when you clean out the heat exchange tube on the left (when you are facing the stove) do you look in the right tube to see that you are going all the way.  its possible that you never went all the way in the first place and like you said there could be a blockage i made a hose  for my vacuum that is 3/4 in and long enough to go all the way through the left tube after i brush the tube i vacuum it out.


Yes, I visually verify that the brush has gone all the way through.  The first 2 times I got it all the way, now the brush binds up and bends with in the exhaust passage about 6" from the end.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 14, 2013)

you might have a blockage you can try fiberglass snake just to make sure you can get all the way through and shine a light down the right tube to make sure its all the way through if it goes through move it around and then try the brush again if you still have no luck with the brush then at least you know its the brush and not a blockage. i believe if it was blocked you would have unbalanced heat coming from the top vent.


----------



## rickwai (Jan 14, 2013)

The best way is to take the hard plastic end off the shop vac hose and the hose will push all the around the corner and you can see it in the back corner through the right port.It sucks the ash out as you go. Then run brush in to clean the corners of the tube then shop vac out again. This is how I clean accentras. I clean 20+ a year and it work like a champ everytime. Brush should last forever w/ this procedure, usually you dont even need to brush. Hose is about the prefect fit for the square tube. Sometimes you have to work it back and forth if you hit a tough spot.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 14, 2013)

*go to the search  topics and put in Shop vac attachment​*
 this is an idea that a member made close  to what I  am using


----------



## Justin M (Jan 14, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> *go to the search  topics and put in Shop vac attachment​*
> this is an idea that a member made close  to what I  am using


That's a good idea, I think I will try that.  My shop vac hose is too big to fit in the exhaust port so that would be perfect.  It would also help to clean out the exhaust chamber under the combustion blower.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 14, 2013)

Justin M said:


> That's a good idea, I think I will try that. My shop vac hose is too big to fit in the exhaust port so that would be perfect. It would also help to clean out the exhaust chamber under the combustion blower.


 
thats what i do every time takes an extra 3 minutes but i know its clean.  I clean the whole stove every sunday


----------



## Tim Linden (Jan 15, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> thats what i do every time takes an extra 3 minutes but i know its clean. I clean the whole stove every sunday


 
I clean mine every Sunday too! LOL Fire + Football day for me


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tim Linden said:


> I clean mine every Sunday too! LOL Fire + Football day for me


And now HOCKEY


----------



## lessoil (Jan 16, 2013)

Justin M said:


> I'm looking for something to replace the flexible twisted wire brush that came with my Accentra insert. The rod that the brush is on has become too flexible, and when I attempt to clean the left exhaust passage it binds up before I can get it all the way in. Is there something better that I can replace it with?


 
Here is what I use on the exhaust pipe. Is that what you want it for? Our P61 did not come with a brush.
Anyway, this brush works well for me.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203652...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203652254#.UPZouIco7IU


----------



## Justin M (Jan 16, 2013)

So I got a new brush from Grainger.  The twisted metal rod is much thicker/beefier so I think it will do the trick.  I will update after the next time I clean the stove.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 16, 2013)

do you have the part number ?


----------



## Justin M (Jan 16, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> do you have the part number ?


 


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset&typeaheadSearch
Item no: 3EDR3
It's 42" long so you still will have something to hold on to when you push it in all the way. The brush is 2"x4" and the twisted metal rod is much thicker so hopefully it won't bind up when it meets resistance. I have not tried it yet so no guarantees that it will work.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks I will let you be the guinea pig lol


----------



## Justin M (Jan 18, 2013)

So I cleaned the stove because I wanted to try out the new brush.  I was able to push it all the way through the exhaust path.  It took a little forcing to get it through.  Unlike the harman brush which was too weak and would bend on itself, this one was almost too stiff to make the 90° turn.  So it definitely works, but I still think there is probably a better way.  Maybe I will get another length of hose and try the previously mentioned vacuum method.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 18, 2013)

Justin M said:


> So I cleaned the stove because I wanted to try out the new brush. I was able to push it all the way through the exhaust path. It took a little forcing to get it through. Unlike the harman brush which was too weak and would bend on itself, this one was almost too stiff to make the 90° turn. So it definitely works, but I still think there is probably a better way. Maybe I will get another length of hose and try the previously mentioned vacuum method.


 

Once you are through make up the attachment and you will be fine


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 19, 2013)

glenc0322 said:


> Once you are through make up he attachment and you will be fine


 
For all you guys that use the vac attachment, are you brushing first then vacuuming or just vacuuming?


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 19, 2013)

I





SXIPro said:


> For all you guys that use the vac attachment, are you brushing first then vacuuming or just vacuuming?


 

I always brush first usually 3-4 times through the tube then vacuum to pick up all the lose ash.  I have no problem going through the tubes with the harman brush and always look in the right tube (looking at the stove ) to make sure i am all the way through.  But I do this every Sunday


----------

